# SPEC V V.S 05 GT



## QR25JZ (May 2, 2005)

I GOT A 05 SPEC,WITH STILLEN HEADERS,EHAUST NO CAT ,AND COLD AIR INTAKE,AND MM INSERTS,WOULD I BEAT A STOCK MUSTANG GT


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

At the track, and all things equal, no, I don't think you would stand a chance.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

In a drag race no. On a large track no. In a highway sprint no. On a tight autox course you should, but that's pretty much it. Unless of course you're a skilled driver and the GT owner is a meathead.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

QUIT yelling!!!!!!
and it a 
HEADER
HEADER
HEADER
HEADER
HEADER
HEADER
HEADER
heaaaddddderrrrr


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You can always beat him with your caps key. 

And just I/H/E will not take an 05 GT. In order to run with them, you need to be bolted and have cams as well as the BSR.

And to ensure this doesnt get closed, street racing posts are not allowed to let's keep this to the track.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

YOU CAN NEVER BEAT THE FURY OF THE 4.6L MODULAR V8, IT WILL EAT YOUR CHILDRENS AND POOP IN YOUR MOUTH


unless it's pre 99, then I've seen them running 15's.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Adam said:


> YOU CAN NEVER BEAT THE FURY OF THE 4.6L MODULAR V8, IT WILL EAT YOUR CHILDRENS AND POOP IN YOUR MOUTH
> 
> 
> unless it's pre 99, then I've seen them running 15's.



You don't own the mudstain anymore. You can give up now.

No more hotdogs and apple pie. You poop rice now.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL I just noticed he said 05.

OH FUCKING FIVE

No way in hell. They're running mid-low 13's now with the 3 valve. Stock. Even auto's are in the high 13's.


----------



## QR25JZ (May 2, 2005)

Adam said:


> YOU CAN NEVER BEAT THE FURY OF THE 4.6L MODULAR V8, IT WILL EAT YOUR CHILDRENS AND POOP IN YOUR MOUTH
> 
> 
> unless it's pre 99, then I've seen them running 15's.


JUST CHECKING


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Adam said:


> YOU CAN NEVER BEAT THE FURY OF THE 4.6L MODULAR V8, IT WILL EAT YOUR CHILDRENS AND POOP IN YOUR MOUTH


If you say so


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

If the 05's stangs are running low 13's you'll need a 75 shot, cams, and slicks on top of what you have to get into 13's


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)




----------

